# Duck Dynasty...Total FAKES.  Thanks, Bill Maher



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*







*
As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan. *

PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
PHOTOS Duck Dynasty&#8217;s Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
*
And then there's this link:*

Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM






*If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.  


*


----------



## TemplarKormac

And this makes them fake, how?


----------



## aaronleland

Phil Robertson gave up a promising football career to create duck calls. The way Terry Bradshaw (who was second to Robertson in college football) put it was that he had a greater passion for hunting than football.

Of course part of their persona is fake. It's "reality" TV after all. But while I don't agree with some of Robertson's views, he comes across as a genuine guy in most regards.


----------



## driveby

Bill Maher, total fake, thank you marginal common sense.......


----------



## aaronleland

driveby said:


> Bill Maher, total fake, thank you marginal common sense.......



I disagree. Bill Maher isn't fake. He seems like a dick, because he is a dick.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's the beards.  A&E had nothing to do with the beards.   That was the idea of Willie Robertson.  They all had the beards before Duck Dynasty, when they did the short clip for the Outdoor Channel.  That clip became the start of the Duck Dynasty show.  Even Phil Robertson was clean shaven as a young college football player.

When Willie Robertson graduated business school, he thought of everyone working for Duck Commander to grow a beard to start creating not just a name but an identifiable brand.   Alan Robertson does not work for Duck Commander and has no beard.   The family business isn't Duck Dynasty.  The family business is Duck Commander, making duck calls and merchandising hunting equipment.


----------



## peach174

Do you realize that all of the reality TV Shows are not real?

It's called entertainment. 

It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.

Maybe Bill doesn't know that the fans of Duck Dynasty already knew that they looked like that many years ago.

Maybe Bill Maher is pissed that Duck Dynasty is selling better and has more viewers, without sex symbols like the Kardashians. LOL!


----------



## KNB

Duck Dynasty doesn't matter at all to the world, nor do the political views expressed by the cast of the show.


----------



## aaronleland

I wish the rightwingers in this thread would stop making so many posts that I agree with. It makes me feel dirty.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

TemplarKormac said:


> And this makes them fake, how?



*You really need someone to explain this to you?  *


----------



## Katzndogz

The only part of Duck Dynasty that's real is the fact that these are incredibly wealthy people who made a choice to live a much simpler life without the gitterati.


----------



## Redfish

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this makes them fake, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really need someone to explain this to you?  *
Click to expand...


they invented a very good duck call.  they created a media sensation, they became rich.  How awful


----------



## Vandalshandle

Nobody is going to watch a family of clean shaven golfers hanging out at the country club. However, if they are dumbed down into swamp dwelling, bearded, ultra religious gun fanatics, you suddenly have a whole ready made audience of single wide trailer park rednecks as a viewing base! I still think, however, that they should have gone the extra mile and made them wear bib overalls and ride mules.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

peach174 said:


> Do you realize that all of the reality TV Shows are not real?
> *
> It's called entertainment. *
> 
> It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.
> 
> *Maybe Bill doesn't know that the fans of Duck Dynasty already knew that they looked like that many years ago.*


*
Want to prove that with some links?

And I really don't think the Kardashians have brought out the far right Republicans leaders in their defense?  Do you?  Apparently your conservative leaders think it's reality and not entertainment, honey.*

GOP Politicians Defend &#8216;Duck Dynasty&#8217; Star&#8217;s Right to Anti-Gay Comments
GOP Politicians Defend ?Duck Dynasty? Star?s Right to Anti-Gay Comments - ABC News

The A&E network&#8217;s suspension of &#8220;Duck Dynasty&#8221; star Phil Robertson has prompted an outcry from Republican politicians, including Sarah Palin and Sen. Ted Cruz.

&#8220;Free speech is an endangered species. Those &#8216;intolerants&#8217; hatin&#8217; and taking on the Duck Dynasty patriarch for voicing his personal opinion are taking on all of us,&#8221; former Alaskan governor Palin wrote on Facebook Wednesday night in a post featuring a photo of her with the cast of &#8220;Duck Dynasty.&#8221;

READ: Should A&E Have Suspended &#8216;Duck Dynasty&#8217;s&#8217; Phil Robertson for Anti-Gay Comments

Not to be outdone, Cruz, R-Texas, wrote on his Facebook page, &#8220;The reason that so many Americans love Duck Dynasty is because it represents the America usually ignored or mocked by liberal elites: a family that loves and cares for each other, believes in God, and speaks openly about their faith.

&#8220;If you believe in free speech or religious liberty, you should be deeply dismayed over the treatment of Phil Robertson. Phil expressed his personal views and his own religious faith; for that, he was suspended from his job. In a free society, anyone is free to disagree with him &#8211; but the mainstream media should not behave as the thought police censoring the views with which they disagree.&#8221;


----------



## peach174

Season 1 Outdoor Channel

Duck Commander


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Redfish said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this makes them fake, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really need someone to explain this to you?  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they invented a very good duck call.  they created a media sensation, they became rich.  How awful
Click to expand...


*
No, they were created by A&E to suck in rednecks like you.  You probably watch Honey Boo Boo, too.  *


----------



## Vandalshandle

I've been using their duck call for months, and so far, not one, single duck.

Maybe I should try it outside the house....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

peach174 said:


> Season 1 Outdoor Channel
> 
> Duck Commander
> Benelli Presents Duck Commander - on Outdoor Channel - YouTube


*
Your video shows them looking like the white trailer trash, bearded rednecks that they are today.  Not duck hunting with golf clubs in Ralph Lauren, toots. 

What was the point you were trying to make?  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Redfish said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this makes them fake, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really need someone to explain this to you?  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they invented a very good duck call.  they created a media sensation, they became rich.  How awful
Click to expand...


*And when these actors created a controversy, Ted Cruz and other GOP leaders came to their defense.  So I had to connect the dots for you again, I see.  (Tool)*


----------



## Ringel05

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan. *
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> PHOTOS Duck Dynastys Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> *
> And then there's this link:*
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.
> 
> 
> *


*
 Duck Dynasty...Total FAKES*

You're just now figuring this out.....? 
Damn you're slow.......


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Vandalshandle said:


> I've been using their duck call for months, and so far, not one, single duck.
> 
> Maybe I should try it outside the house....



*Maybe at your local conservative country club swimming pool, because it sounds like one of them might be there to help you.  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Ringel05 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan. *
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> PHOTOS Duck Dynasty&#8217;s Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> *
> And then there's this link:*
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Duck Dynasty...Total FAKES*
> 
> You're just now figuring this out.....?
> Damn you're slow.......
Click to expand...


*Were these photos posted on this board before?  Please put up a link.*


----------



## driveby

aaronleland said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher, total fake, thank you marginal common sense.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Bill Maher isn't fake. He seems like a dick, because he is a dick.
Click to expand...



He's a dick yes, but he really profits from being an over the top bomb thrower......


----------



## peach174

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 Outdoor Channel
> 
> Duck Commander
> Benelli Presents Duck Commander - on Outdoor Channel - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Your video shows them looking like the white trailer trash, bearded rednecks that they are today.  Not duck hunting with golf clubs in Ralph Lauren, toots.
> 
> What was the point you were trying to make?  *
Click to expand...


It's in response to post # 6.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Liz Warren Before she was an American-Indian






Liz Warren after she built her career on a fake past


----------



## Vandalshandle

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using their duck call for months, and so far, not one, single duck.
> 
> Maybe I should try it outside the house....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe at your local conservative country club swimming pool, because it sounds like one of them might be there to help you.  *
Click to expand...


I had to quit the country club. My pale yellow polyester golf pants wore out about the same time that Bush II was elected. I figure that was two good reasons to leave the republican party.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LOL. I just now thought of this. Let's use NoTea's logic for a sec. If playing golf makes you a fake, wouldn't the same also be true of Obama?


----------



## driveby

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this makes them fake, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really need someone to explain this to you?  *
Click to expand...



No we got it, you're just another salty pockets left wing faggot that's jealous of someone else's success.........


----------



## koshergrl

Everybody knows that country people don't golf, go to college or go clean shaven! That would totally blow the bigoted perception that bigoted ignorami like NTP have of them, and we can't have that. To admit this would be akin to learning, and we all know how the left feels about that.

Fake! Fake! Fake!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?


----------



## blackhawk

So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.


----------



## blackhawk

Vandalshandle said:


> I've been using their duck call for months, and so far, not one, single duck.
> 
> Maybe I should try it outside the house....



Are you blowing in the right end of it?


----------



## Ringel05

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan. *
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> PHOTOS Duck Dynastys Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> *
> And then there's this link:*
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Duck Dynasty...Total FAKES*
> 
> You're just now figuring this out.....?
> Damn you're slow.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Were these photos posted on this board before?  Please put up a link.*
Click to expand...


Look up.  See the pretty contrails...........


----------



## Ringel05

blackhawk said:


> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.



What part of "TV" don't you get?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

TemplarKormac said:


> LOL. I just now thought of this. Let's use NoTea's logic for a sec. If playing golf makes you a fake, wouldn't the same also be true of Obama?



*Let me help you with your lame comparison:  

If Obama had traded in his gray suit for a Kenyan robe in 2009 and grew his hair out into a big Afro, then you would have a point (besides the one on the top of your head that I see every time you post).
*

*(I suspect Obama learned how to play golf in Hawaii.  It has hundreds of courses, many of them public.  You don't get a 17-18 handicap after one or two years of playing.)*


----------



## Vandalshandle

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?



Well, I don't know any liberal peckerheads, but I know the answer to your question. I made a decision not to shave after Katrina until FEMA paid off my flood insurance claim and send me a check to rebuild my house. My beard was about as long as their's when the check arrived, which was 7 months.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Ringel05 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "TV" don't you get?
Click to expand...


*Tell that to the GOP politicians who defended them in the press.  Or did you miss that post?*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Vandalshandle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know any liberal peckerheads, but I know the answer to your question. I made a decision not to shave after Katrina until FEMA paid off my flood insurance claim and send me a check to rebuild my house. My beard was about as long as their's when the check arrived, which was 7 months.
Click to expand...


*Considering that we know now they are actually a bunch of upper income level preppies, I am thinking that the hair and beards are fake, too.  I mean, it's not exactly a leap into special effects for film, now is it?*


----------



## Ringel05

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "TV" don't you get?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Tell that to the GOP politicians who defended them in the press.  Or did you miss that post?*
Click to expand...


Those contrails are still there.....

Here's a hint, try not reading into my post with a political intent,  I know it's difficult for you but hope springs eternal.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I just now thought of this. Let's use NoTea's logic for a sec. If playing golf makes you a fake, wouldn't the same also be true of Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me help you with your lame comparison:
> 
> If Obama had traded in his gray suit for a Kenyan robe in 2009 and grew his hair out into a big Afro, then you would have a point (besides the one on the top of your head that I see every time you post).
> *
> 
> *(I suspect Obama learned how to play golf in Hawaii.  It has hundreds of courses, many of them public.  You don't get a 17-18 handicap after one or two years of playing.)*
Click to expand...


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, one of them is missing one of his front teeth. You can see it in the video posted above. Now, if you were a millionaire, and was missing a front tooth, more than likely, you would have a bridge made.

However, if you are a millionaire, and have a TV show in which you play the part of a simple swamp guy just like anybody else hanging out around the pot belly stove at the country store, you would pay a dentist to put a black cap on a tooth to make it appear to be missing.


----------



## Howey

Nobody ever said the teabaggers that fall for this idiocy are smart.


----------



## Synthaholic

peach174 said:


> Do you realize that all of the reality TV Shows are not real?
> 
> It's called entertainment.
> 
> *It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.*
> 
> Maybe Bill doesn't know that the fans of Duck Dynasty already knew that they looked like that many years ago.
> 
> Maybe Bill Maher is pissed that Duck Dynasty is selling better and has more viewers, without sex symbols like the Kardashians. LOL!



Are you ignorant, or just stupid, Peach?  Maher has been ripping Kim Kardashian and Real Housewives since they have been on TV.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?


Maybe the beards are fake, too.


----------



## Synthaholic

Their season premiere last week lost 28% of their viewers.

Which means 28% decided not to be suckers any longer.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I was in Vegas over Christmas, and that is where I discovered that "Pawn Stars" is filmed there. I have never watched the show, so as we were driving down to the Freemont Street Experience, and we passed a pawn shop with a line of people that literally stretched around the corner of the block, just waiting to be allowed to come in, I asked my driver about it, who explained it to me.

i've said it before, and I will say it again. Nobody ever went broke by underestimating the intelligence of the average American.


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that all of the reality TV Shows are not real?
> 
> It's called entertainment.
> 
> *It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.*
> 
> Maybe Bill doesn't know that the fans of Duck Dynasty already knew that they looked like that many years ago.
> 
> Maybe Bill Maher is pissed that Duck Dynasty is selling better and has more viewers, without sex symbols like the Kardashians. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ignorant, or just stupid, Peach?  Maher has been ripping Kim Kardashian and Real Housewives since they have been on TV.
Click to expand...


Neither, I don't watch Bill Maher. If he does then that's good.


----------



## Synthaholic

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that all of the reality TV Shows are not real?
> 
> It's called entertainment.
> 
> *It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.*
> 
> Maybe Bill doesn't know that the fans of Duck Dynasty already knew that they looked like that many years ago.
> 
> Maybe Bill Maher is pissed that Duck Dynasty is selling better and has more viewers, without sex symbols like the Kardashians. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ignorant, or just stupid, Peach?  Maher has been ripping Kim Kardashian and Real Housewives since they have been on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither, I don't watch Bill Maher. If he does then that's good.
Click to expand...

Then it's ignorance.  OK.


----------



## Howey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?




Do you t eabagger buffoons know how long it takes to glue on a beard?


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> Their season premiere last week lost 28% of their viewers.
> 
> Which means 28% decided not to be suckers any longer.



They still have 8.5 million watching.
They have not been hurt by losing 3.3 million viewers. 
?Duck Dynasty? Fifth Season Premiere Draws 8.5 Million Total Viewers - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers


----------



## mudwhistle

I guess ZZ Top is fake too.

Can't grow a motherfucken beard around here without some lib calling you a Red-neck


ZZ Top before they grew their trademark beards


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ignorant, or just stupid, Peach?  Maher has been ripping Kim Kardashian and Real Housewives since they have been on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, I don't watch Bill Maher. If he does then that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it's ignorance.  OK.
Click to expand...


Yes, not watching his show means I was uninformed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NTG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you t eabagger buffoons know how long it takes to glue on a beard?
Click to expand...


You mean like Michelle Obama is a beard?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bill Maher is a fake.

He's supposed to be a comedian.


----------



## Marie888

Heavens to Betsies!!

This must mean Maher is a fake too!  He changed his hair also!!  
Behold.. the Maher Mullet!!!


Google Image Result for http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/young%2520bill%2520maher.gif


----------



## Marie888

Oh wait..  He used to have sideburns too?!!  Must be a total fake!  






.


----------



## NoNukes

TemplarKormac said:


> LOL. I just now thought of this. Let's use NoTea's logic for a sec. If playing golf makes you a fake, wouldn't the same also be true of Obama?



Yes, because Blacks do not play golf. Oh hold it, Tiger Woods might be Black.


----------



## blackhawk

Here is a question how many here looked the same in your late teens or early twenty's as you do now?


----------



## NoNukes

blackhawk said:


> Here is a question how many here looked the same in your late teens or early twenty's as you do now?



As far as hair, beards and clothes, I do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OK here's me in my Duck Dynasty Days


----------



## blackhawk

NoNukes said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question how many here looked the same in your late teens or early twenty's as you do now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as hair, beards and clothes, I do.
Click to expand...


Ok I suspect your the exception not the rule though.


----------



## mudwhistle

OMG!!!
 THE DAILY SHOW IS FAKE NEWS!!!!!


----------



## mamooth

Run the numbers. Around 300k duck hunters in the USA. They won't all buy a Duck Commander duck call, and if they do, it's not like they need to keep buying more duck calls. Duck calls alone could keep a small company going, but they couldn't make a whole clan wealthy.

Hence ... a new image, and a vast new made-in-China product line of outdoor gear.


----------



## mudwhistle

mamooth said:


> Run the numbers. Around 300k duck hunters in the USA. They won't all buy a Duck Commander duck call, and if they do, it's not like they need to keep buying more duck calls. Duck calls alone could keep a small company going, but they couldn't make a whole clan wealthy.
> 
> Hence ... a new image, and a vast new made-in-China product line of outdoor gear.



Now the Ducks are selling other products. 

I bought two of these myself...


----------



## Vandalshandle

mamooth said:


> Run the numbers. Around 300k duck hunters in the USA. They won't all buy a Duck Commander duck call, and if they do, it's not like they need to keep buying more duck calls. Duck calls alone could keep a small company going, but they couldn't make a whole clan wealthy.
> 
> Hence ... a new image, and a vast new made-in-China product line of outdoor gear.



Don't forget that they are now endorsing seniautomatic rifles and pistols with their logo stamped on them. Presumably these will be used when one graduates from shooting ducks on the wing with a shotgun, to blasting them out of the sky with well placed 22 pistol shots.....


----------



## NLT

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 Outdoor Channel
> 
> Duck Commander
> Benelli Presents Duck Commander - on Outdoor Channel - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Your video shows them looking like the white trailer trash, bearded rednecks that they are today.  Not duck hunting with golf clubs in Ralph Lauren, toots.
> 
> What was the point you were trying to make?  *
Click to expand...


I got a cammie tissue for you ya pussy, stop wailing screaming and slobbering all over yourself, its just a tv show. Are you afraid of thier poularity?


----------



## Ringel05

mudwhistle said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run the numbers. Around 300k duck hunters in the USA. They won't all buy a Duck Commander duck call, and if they do, it's not like they need to keep buying more duck calls. Duck calls alone could keep a small company going, but they couldn't make a whole clan wealthy.
> 
> Hence ... a new image, and a vast new made-in-China product line of outdoor gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Ducks are selling other products.
> 
> *I bought two of these myself...*
Click to expand...


PT Barnum.......


----------



## Katzndogz

mamooth said:


> Run the numbers. Around 300k duck hunters in the USA. They won't all buy a Duck Commander duck call, and if they do, it's not like they need to keep buying more duck calls. Duck calls alone could keep a small company going, but they couldn't make a whole clan wealthy.
> 
> Hence ... a new image, and a vast new made-in-China product line of outdoor gear.



Is this American arrogance?

Duck hunters all over the world use Duck Commander duck calls.  The USA is NOT the entire world.


----------



## Katzndogz

Synthaholic said:


> Their season premiere last week lost 28% of their viewers.
> 
> Which means 28% decided not to be suckers any longer.



Or, 28% decided to watch one of the hundred or so reruns.  The premier was rerun right after the premier.


----------



## martybegan

blackhawk said:


> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.



There is no date on the photograph, but to me thier attire looks 90's ish.


----------



## 007

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:
> 
> As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan.
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> PHOTOS Duck Dynastys Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> 
> And then there's this link:
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.


----------



## mamooth

Say it ain't so ... The Turtleman is also kind of a fake.

Drugs, Death, Neglect: Behind the Scenes at Animal Planet | Mother Jones
---
Sharp says it's against their policy to hire people to trap animals. But my production sources say that the show didn't happen to come into the possession of rescued animals just in time for these elaborate setups: It actively sought specific species to be placed on sets and chased by Turtleman, in scenes that sacrificed the well-being of the animals for entertainment. Records pertaining to trapping and transport procured by Mother Jones confirm the practice of commissioning people to hunt for animals, and paying for their services.

"We paid a trapper to put cages around the state, and wherever else they came from, and then caged them for multiple days, and then put them in an enclosed setting and had Ernie&#8230;capture them," said a source involved with the show.
---


----------



## Politico

You sad idiots do realize all tv is fake right? And hard as it may be to accept so is wrestling.


----------



## Howey

Politico said:


> You sad idiots do realize all tv is fake right? And hard as it may be to accept so is wrestling.



Bu...bu....bu....but Phil is GOD! It's durn well gotta be fer reall cuz he be a reall man!!!


----------



## PredFan

TemplarKormac said:


> And this makes them fake, how?



In his mind, and the "mind" of Bill Maher.


----------



## PredFan

driveby said:


> bill maher, total fake, thank you marginal common sense.......



bam!


----------



## PredFan

Katzndogz said:


> It's the beards.  A&E had nothing to do with the beards.   That was the idea of Willie Robertson.  They all had the beards before Duck Dynasty, when they did the short clip for the Outdoor Channel.  That clip became the start of the Duck Dynasty show.  Even Phil Robertson was clean shaven as a young college football player.
> 
> When Willie Robertson graduated business school, he thought of everyone working for Duck Commander to grow a beard to start creating not just a name but an identifiable brand.   Alan Robertson does not work for Duck Commander and has no beard.   The family business isn't Duck Dynasty.  The family business is Duck Commander, making duck calls and merchandising hunting equipment.



Ok this thread is officially dead.

Another in a long unbroken string of fails from ole PeePeePartyPlease.


----------



## DGS49

It's true.  These guys are adopting public personnae that are not genuine, or even believable for people with their education, wealth, and positions.  That means they are "fakes."  So what?

Our Beloved President is not a phony because he plays golf; he is a phony because he plays basketball.  He never played in his youth (in Hawaii and Indonesia) and only took up the sport because he wanted to seem more authentic as an aspiring "community organizer" in "Black" neighborhoods.

All of the "reality TV" programs I am personally aware of are contrived, to one extent or another.  If nothing else, they pretend that there are no cameras and microphones scattered all around their lives.  But the idiocy and raving of the Teutel's on "American Chopper," etc., etc., etc, are 90% phony.

And for reasons that are hard to fathom, many people like to watch "real people" in their remarkable everyday lives, rather than actors pretending to do things, based on ridiculous scripts written by out-of-touch misfits in Los Angeles.


----------



## Ringel05

DGS49 said:


> It's true.  These guys are adopting public personnae that are not genuine, or even believable for people with their education, wealth, and positions.  That means they are "fakes."  So what?
> 
> *Our Beloved President is not a phony because he plays golf; he is a phony because he plays basketball.  He never played in his youth (in Hawaii and Indonesia) and only took up the sport because he wanted to seem more authentic as an aspiring "community organizer" in "Black" neighborhoods.*
> 
> All of the "reality TV" programs I am personally aware of are contrived, to one extent or another.  If nothing else, they pretend that there are no cameras and microphones scattered all around their lives.  But the idiocy and raving of the Teutel's on "American Chopper," etc., etc., etc, are 90% phony.
> 
> And for reasons that are hard to fathom, many people like to watch "real people" in their remarkable everyday lives, rather than actors pretending to do things, based on ridiculous scripts written by out-of-touch misfits in Los Angeles.



Uuummmm, business people often "blend in" with their clientele, politicians of all stripes do the same, it's good "business".  How does that make them phonies?


----------



## hazlnut

peach174 said:


> It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.




You obviously don't watch Maher.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

hazlnut said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't watch Maher.
Click to expand...


Not many do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Bill Maher the 1%er is a hypocrite.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Are we now going to be assailed by reports of how horrible the Duck Commander family is now?  I mean really, I thought Limbaugh, Hannity, Mark Levin and others would keep you occupied for some time, but no.  I kind of understand the complete and utter insanity that the left displays when talking about the likes of the above or Ann Coulter.  I mean, it's like someone poking a stupid porch dog with a stick.  They poke, you bark and growl and chase the stick that is thrown for amusement.  When you get back and lay down again, here comes another stick.  It's amusing, but sad really.

Folks, the opening episode of Duck Dynasty got 8 million + viewers.  Not as much as the last one of their season openers, but enough to beat out every other 'reality' TV show.  And if anyone in this world believes that this series is 'real' or somehow 'unscripted', then you must obviously still believe in the 'hope and change' thing as well.

Those who watch will watch the show and those who won't, will not.  It's just that simple.  I figure now that Phil Robertson just passed being worth 400 million plus, you'd figure out that he could care less about how much you are simply aghast at his views.  Go back to being the porch dog.  You guys do it so well...


----------



## peach174

hazlnut said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't watch Maher.
Click to expand...


No I don't.
He instills anti values and anti morals.
He does not think that there is a right or wrong. This is why when he goes on late night talk shows and blurts out something that's idiotic and the audience boos, he looks around shocked that they did not think what he said was right.
This is why he has 4.1 million viewers compared to Duck Dynasty who has 8.5 million.
Duck Dynasty instills values, morals and what is right and wrong.
Something that our children are sorely lacking now days in entertainment television.


----------



## Ringel05

hazlnut said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't watch Maher.
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## mudwhistle

peach174 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad that Maher doesn't do the same type of attacking of the Kardashians or Real housewives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't watch Maher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't.
> He instills anti values and anti morals.
> He does not think that there is a right or wrong. This is why when he goes on late night talk shows and blurts out something that's idiotic and the audience boos, he looks around shocked that they did not think what he said was right.
> This is why he has 4.1 million viewers compared to Duck Dynasty who has 8.5 million.
> Duck Dynasty instills values, morals and what is right and wrong.
> Something that our children are sorely lacking now days in entertainment television.
Click to expand...


I saw a couple of episodes. Wasn't impressed. I like "Pitbulls & Parolees"   better.


----------



## Stephanie

Maher should know about fakes

he's as phony as a three dollar bill

my gawd, now they are obsessing over some t.v show


----------



## Esmeralda

blackhawk said:


> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.


I think it is, in fact, the conservative point of view on this point that lacks logic.  Based on the video posted above, these people are promoted and passed off as people who have lived in the type of setting we see, dressed and acting as they are in the video, for 30 years, as is stated in the video. The program promotes them as a Dynasty.  A dynasty takes place over several generations or at least for quite a few decades, so 30 years seems reasonable.  So the illusion painted is one of people who look, dress and act like these folks, looking and dressing like that for a very long time, as if that is their natural state and always has been.  It is then quite deceptive.  To suggest there is no deception would be faulty reasoning.  Poor logic.


----------



## R.D.

Uncle Si with Jase and Willie in the early days of Duck Commander, which was founded in 1972.   



No beards  PHONIES!   I'm shocked....just shocked


----------



## mudwhistle

Esmeralda said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, in fact, the conservative point of view on this point that lacks logic.  Based on the video posted above, these people are promoted and passed off as people who have lived in the type of setting we see, dressed and acting as they are in the video, for 30 years, as is stated in the video. The program promotes them as a Dynasty.  A dynasty takes place over several generations or at least for quite a few decades, so 30 years seems reasonable.  So the illusion painted is one of people who look, dress and act like these folks, looking and dressing like that for a very long time, as if that is their natural state and always has been.  It is then quite deceptive.  To suggest there is no deception would be faulty reasoning.  Poor logic.
Click to expand...


The Dynasty part is how rich they are. It's not to be taken literally because it simply better sounding than "Hairy Rich Red-neck Motherfuckers".


----------



## peach174

Esmeralda said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, in fact, the conservative point of view on this point that lacks logic.  Based on the video posted above, these people are promoted and passed off as people who have lived in the type of setting we see, dressed and acting as they are in the video, for 30 years, as is stated in the video. The program promotes them as a Dynasty.  A dynasty takes place over several generations or at least for quite a few decades, so 30 years seems reasonable.  So the illusion painted is one of people who look, dress and act like these folks, looking and dressing like that for a very long time, as if that is their natural state and always has been.  It is then quite deceptive.  To suggest there is no deception would be faulty reasoning.  Poor logic.
Click to expand...



None of the above is true.
There are plenty of pictures out there of them before the shows on the outdoor channel as well as A&E.
How do you think people are getting the pictures of them when they were younger and posting them here?


----------



## martybegan

Esmeralda said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, in fact, the conservative point of view on this point that lacks logic.  Based on the video posted above, these people are promoted and passed off as people who have lived in the type of setting we see, dressed and acting as they are in the video, for 30 years, as is stated in the video. The program promotes them as a Dynasty.  A dynasty takes place over several generations or at least for quite a few decades, so 30 years seems reasonable.  So the illusion painted is one of people who look, dress and act like these folks, looking and dressing like that for a very long time, as if that is their natural state and always has been.  It is then quite deceptive.  To suggest there is no deception would be faulty reasoning.  Poor logic.
Click to expand...


You are over-analyzing a show about a bunch of well educated well off rednecks.


----------



## Katzndogz

DGS49 said:


> It's true.  These guys are adopting public personnae that are not genuine, or even believable for people with their education, wealth, and positions.  That means they are "fakes."  So what?
> 
> Our Beloved President is not a phony because he plays golf; he is a phony because he plays basketball.  He never played in his youth (in Hawaii and Indonesia) and only took up the sport because he wanted to seem more authentic as an aspiring "community organizer" in "Black" neighborhoods.
> 
> All of the "reality TV" programs I am personally aware of are contrived, to one extent or another.  If nothing else, they pretend that there are no cameras and microphones scattered all around their lives.  But the idiocy and raving of the Teutel's on "American Chopper," etc., etc., etc, are 90% phony.
> 
> And for reasons that are hard to fathom, many people like to watch "real people" in their remarkable everyday lives, rather than actors pretending to do things, based on ridiculous scripts written by out-of-touch misfits in Los Angeles.



The whole point of the show is that they aren't fakes.  They are wealthy, very well educated individuals who voluntarily adopted a life that the wealthy and college degreed reject.  YOU just think they are fakes because they don't fit in with your preconceived notions of how rich people should live.  

If you are just finding out that Duck Commander is a multimillion dollar business and that all the Robertson's are college educated, that's a fault that YOU have.   It's certainly never been hidden.


----------



## Katzndogz

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Liberal peckerheads have any idea how long it takes to grow a beard that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know any liberal peckerheads, but I know the answer to your question. I made a decision not to shave after Katrina until FEMA paid off my flood insurance claim and send me a check to rebuild my house. My beard was about as long as their's when the check arrived, which was 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Considering that we know now they are actually a bunch of upper income level preppies, I am thinking that the hair and beards are fake, too.  I mean, it's not exactly a leap into special effects for film, now is it?*
Click to expand...


Why didn't you ALWAYS know that they were a bunch of upper income level preppies?   Everyone else knew.   

If you had read their books and a history of the company you wouldn't have to rely on liberal erzatz history.   The Robertson men were clean shaven until Willie Robertson took control of the company.    He ordered growing the beards and hair to create a brand look for Duck Commander, which predates the A&E show by years.  Alan Robertson is not affiliated with Duck Commander and is a clean shaven pastor.  

You might be under the mistaken impression that the show came before the company.  It was the other way around.


----------



## Howey

Katzndogz said:


> brand look



OK. So they're fakes. Thanks!


----------



## Luissa

Ringel05 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan. *
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> 
> PHOTOS Duck Dynastys Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> 
> *
> 
> And then there's this link:*
> 
> 
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> 
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Duck Dynasty...Total FAKES*
> 
> 
> 
> You're just now figuring this out.....?
> 
> Damn you're slow.......
Click to expand...



Exactly. It was in a People magazine or something a few months before all this happened. It wasn't a secret. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## peach174

NTG said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> brand look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So they're fakes. Thanks!
Click to expand...


Definition of Brand Look

Brand promotion is a common marketing strategy intended to increase product awareness, customer loyalty, competitiveness, sales and overall company value. Businesses use it not only to show what is different or good about themselves and what's for sale, but also to keep that image alive for consumers. It usually focuses on elements that can stand the test of time, although businesses do adjust promotions based on what is happening in the market. The efforts required to be effective with these techniques require that marketers be passionate about what they're doing.

Example Colonel Sanders - was he fake too?





What Colonel Sanders looked like before his Brand Look


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You gotta love all the libs here trashing the Robertsons,when you know damn well they dont miss an episode of survivor.
  There's way more truth in Duck Dynasty then Survivor by a long shot.


----------



## blackhawk

Esmeralda said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So at one time in their lives the Robertson men did not have beards and that makes them fake liberal logic has a reality all it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, in fact, the conservative point of view on this point that lacks logic.  Based on the video posted above, these people are promoted and passed off as people who have lived in the type of setting we see, dressed and acting as they are in the video, for 30 years, as is stated in the video. The program promotes them as a Dynasty.  A dynasty takes place over several generations or at least for quite a few decades, so 30 years seems reasonable.  So the illusion painted is one of people who look, dress and act like these folks, looking and dressing like that for a very long time, as if that is their natural state and always has been.  It is then quite deceptive.  To suggest there is no deception would be faulty reasoning.  Poor logic.
Click to expand...


Duck commander was started by Phil 40 years ago Willie who is now CEO and Jase who now designs the duck calls have been working there for over 20 years so using the term dynasty seems reasonable a title by the way that A&E not the family came up with not the family. All the rest of this stuff When did they have beards do they live in country which Phil still does by the way is fairly silly.


----------



## koshergrl

I think the leftoid outrage that the Robertson's don't fit their bigoted view of what people outside the metropolis are like is hilarious.

It's a combination of jealousy, sour grapes, and just pure bigotry. People who live in the swamp and hunt ducks don't go to college! How dare they play golf and shave their beards! What are they thinking, making MONEY and getting educated....and refusing to shit on their neighbors and their faith? That's not the picture progressives paint of rural America at ALL.

Love it love it love.


----------



## RKMBrown

Libtards believe all men should be clean shaven, legs included, and wear tutu's. Libtards also believe all women should have butch hair cuts hairy legs and wear men's suits.  Libards further believe everyone should worship government as their god.

On DD men grow beards and wear men's clothes, women dress like women and let their hair grow to their shoulders, and everyone worships god. As expected, when a show like DD gets popular the libtards have a conniption fit.  

Oddly, this makes me happy happy.


----------



## hjmick

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Ooops, great final  "New Rules" on Friday night.  This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As always, thanks Bill Maher.  It's why I'm such a fan. *
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> PHOTOS Duck Dynastys Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> *
> And then there's this link:*
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.
> 
> 
> *




Well PeeParty, whatever they are they are making money hand over fist...


I bet that just drives you mad...


----------



## koshergrl

He's also pissed that they're better educated and more classy than he is.

Doesn't fit in with his bigoted view of Southerners.


----------



## freedombecki

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Ooops, great final "New Rules" on Friday night. This is the Duck Dynasty family BEFORE A&E created them:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As always, thanks Bill Maher. It's why I'm such a fan. *
> 
> PHOTOS Before the Beards: The Duck Dynasty Men as Young Athletes
> PHOTOS Duck Dynastys Robertson men as younger, clean-shaven athletes
> *
> And then there's this link:*
> 
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke? | The American Conservative
> Are Duck Dynasty Fans Duped, or in on the Joke?
> By JONATHAN COPPAGE January 17, 2014, 6:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone has already posted this, my apologies for being late to the bust.
> 
> 
> *



You're posting 30-40 year old pictures from the 70s and 80s, and you're calling the gray-haired guys they became "fakes" because they look different in hunting attire they adopted from their hunting business ventures many years later?

   .   ​    .   ​    .   ​    .   ​    .   ​    .   ​    .   ​


----------



## blackhawk

The left is getting almost as worked up over the Robertson"s as they do Sarah Palin and George Bush.


----------



## Politico

All of whom are richer and more successful. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## JWBooth

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this makes them fake, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really need someone to explain this to you?  *
Click to expand...

Hmmmm marketing, what a totally new concept.

Much ado about next to nothing.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Wait, you mean 'reality shows' (with editors and writers...) isn't real?


----------



## bayoubill

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Duck Dynasty...Total FAKES. Thanks, Bill Maher*


*

I'm from down here...

sometimes I've been clean-shaven with short hair... 'n sometimes I've had a full beard with long hair flowing...

'n sometimes I've worn shorts... 'n sometimes I've worn full camo...

why the fuck should such trivial unimportant things matter to you...?

but since it apparently does, fuck you, NTPP... 'n Bill Maher... 'n all the rest of you smug, small-minded, looking-down-your-nose elitist assholes...*


----------



## bayoubill

Vandalshandle said:


> Nobody is going to watch a family of clean shaven golfers hanging out at the country club. However, if they are dumbed down into swamp dwelling, bearded, ultra religious gun fanatics, you suddenly have a whole ready made audience of single wide trailer park rednecks as a viewing base! I still think, however, that they should have gone the extra mile and made them wear bib overalls and ride mules.



'n once the producers see dumb-fuck jerk-wads like V reacting to the show like this,

they know they've hit the gravy train...


----------

